# Trying to find a reputable great dane breeder.



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Have you checked with the local GD club? Are there any dog shows coming up? If so, go and meet as many dane people as you can. Get a program and note the dogs you like and the breeder.


----------



## Golden:) (Jul 6, 2012)

My Great Dane knowledge is limited but they look great to me. They seem to really care about the breed. My aunt is a long time great dane owner and she loves them. I have heard that sometimes when you breed harlequin to harlequin you can get all white puppies that may or may not be deaf and blind. You might want to ask the breeder about that.


----------



## Golden:) (Jul 6, 2012)

You could always ask the breeder for references, they should be happy to provide them.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Golden:) said:


> My Great Dane knowledge is limited but they look great to me. They seem to really care about the breed. My aunt is a long time great dane owner and she loves them. I have heard that sometimes when you breed harlequin to harlequin you can get all white puppies that may or may not be deaf and blind. You might want to ask the breeder about that.


Actually, white and possibly deaf/blind puppies happenss when the merle gene is doubled, not the harlequin. That's why I want to stay away from merle in general. (May also cause more health issues too)

However, the harlequin gene also has its own "thing".
Some of the harlequin might be affected with genetic health issues (dependinh on h or H), but the affected puppies will not survive in the woumb, and will be aborted.
Therefore harlequin litters are usually smaller than other color dane litters.

Correct me if any of this is wrong. This is what I've gotten out of the genetic research I've done so far. 


I'm just so fascinated with the danes size vs. temperament. Seems amazing.
They also tend to live longer nowadays, and I hope all the thorough research I will be doing helps stretch my future danes lifespan even further.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been looking for this link all morning. I met this breeder at one of the Dallas shows, and I just loved her and her dogs. I visited with her at several different show over the course of a couple of years. She was so friendly and open with much information. And her dogs were just giant, beautiful love bugs. Thought perhaps she would be a good contact for you.

Welcome to Dane D'Coeur Great Danes


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I've been looking for this link all morning. I met this breeder at one of the Dallas shows, and I just loved her and her dogs. I visited with her at several different show over the course of a couple of years. She was so friendly and open with much information. And her dogs were just giant, beautiful love bugs. Thought perhaps she would be a good contact for you.
> 
> Welcome to Dane D'Coeur Great Danes


Oh wow, thank you so much! I really really appreciate it!
Will definitely be checking them out!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey, This might be helpful, if you look at these links, I think it could be a good lead. I have emailed this Dane breeder just to tell her how much I appreciate the information on her site and she responded and chatted with me. She was so nice.

If I were you, I would reach out to her and explain who you are and how hard you're trying to learn about Great Danes and one day become a very informed owner. I bet she would know people in your region to refer you to. Good Luck! My cousin owns Great Danes and shows them in Florida, I will ask her if she knows anyone in your area.
Kristy


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...1266-heres-another-puppy-buyer-checklist.html

The ABC's of buying a purebred puppy


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you so much, Nolefan!
Very helpful reading! Luckily I went through searching for a GR breeder less than a year ago, so I do know the basics. However you never know if things work differently with other breeds. 

I think J.P. Yoshua in Midland, TX should be a very good breeder, like the others posted. She is also only 5-6 hours away, AND my husbands parents live in the area.
Would make it easy to pay them a visit 


Thanks again for helping me out. I really value everyones opinion and advice!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I see the way the links displayed you might think I was putting up basic stuff, but if you click on them, the first is from a member here who I believe has had Great Danes in the past. The second link is to a breeder in Idaho who she thinks very highly of and who is very friendly and helpful. She might be able to help you out if you want to do more research. Her name is Joanna.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh yeah, I read pretty much everything on that website last night. It was very helpful!
It just reminded me to throw in that extra little piece of information is all


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Have you tried PM'ing member from here with Dane experience like

kwit 

I remember them saying Dane were a big passion of their's


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> Have you tried PM'ing member from here with Dane experience like
> 
> kwit
> 
> I remember them saying Dane were a big passion of their's


No, not yet. I need to do that!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I hope they can give you some leads


----------

